# Sd-1603



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

A couple of more 'static' pics...


----------



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

*Here's the other one...*

Only one pic at a time, I guess...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Pepfoot

Thats a nice looking tractor. I'm not familiar with that model so was interested in seeing it. 

How big is it? It looks really tall - almost taller than most CUT's and the really high fenders make it stand out. Was this for some special application (like spraying)?

Thanks for sharing 
Andy


----------



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure about the original application on the tractor, Andy. I'm certainly not that much of an expert, at least not yet! I think there might be a bit of photo deception in the height. I don't feel any higher than some of the other compact/garden tractors I've sat in, but then again, I haven't sat on that many of them. Thanks for taking the time to check out the pics...


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

They were (are) used on dairy farms and rice planting in Japan.


----------



## Bill787 (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't know they used tractors for rice planting. What do they use for harvesting?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Shibaura, like many Japanese tractors, till the rice fields once the fields are flooded. The ground is like cement until they flood the paddies and start working the soil. 

They use the tractors (with carts) to maintain and transport the harvest during their growing season.


----------

